# Planting a tank for the first time..



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

I have a new tank I am setting up, and this tank has plenty of room for some real plants. I was told maybe too much room. It is 30" tall, so I am worried the light might not reach the plants well? What are some things I can do to make sure plants at the bottom of the tank get enough light to thrive?

Also, I would really like to keep sand if possible. Are there any plants that will root to sand? 

And one other thing, I have 3 snails in my tank. 1 Onion, 1 Zebra & 1 Apple. Are there any plants the snails will eat? I am not opposed to the idea, I want to make sure they are well fed 

Thanks in advance guys,
-Brian


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I personally think it will be a challenge. What are the measurements of the tank. It's 30" tall, but it will probably be in the area of 27" with substrate. Also will depend on the type of plants you want. All of my large planted tanks are 18" to the substrate and it does take quite a bit of light to do what I want.


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

Yeah the more I think about it, the 88gal just wont be right for live plants. Not with my budget. Maybe a first step will be to convert my 36gal to live plants first, then worry about the 88gal.

And i did some reading and found that sand is one of the preffered substraits too


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can do Vals in that tank with no problems, you can also use a lot of wood and tie anubias and java ferns to where it would look pretty good. My 220 is 30+ and for ground cover I use dwarf sag and the pygmy swords. Also has other bigger swords and it just has shop lights on it. You can see my tank build in the link on my signature.


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

I have 3 anubias in my 36gal. They seem to be doing real well, i drilled some holes in a large piece of driftwood and secured them there for about 3 weeks with some thread. The thread has since been removed and they havent budged, they look great too.

Do anubias need alot of light? My 36g has a 18k florescent in it that is on a 8hr cycle, and a strip of RGB LED lights that are on a 10hr cycle (overlapping the 8hr florescent light).


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Not really they are considered low to medium light. To much light makes them an algae magnet to me.


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

Awesome! I really like them and i'd like to get more. If they are low to medium light, then they should work well at the bottom of the 88gal right?

I really want to get some live plants in the 88 gal tank to help me reduce toxins. Water changes on a tank this large is going to be a pain and any help I can get from live plants will be greatly apreciated!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

TBH a larger tank is much more forgiving.Java ferns anubias and even swords will grow in your tank.An amazon sword will get huge too.Crypts,apongetons will do well.Just get a shop light like Susan has.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Aww gosh, Gee whillkers, shuckie dern ha ha ha ha

(blush) try a beaslbob build.

*old dude

For lighting I wold get 2 w/g and use home depot type fixtures 6500k.
for substarte 1" peat moss, 1" play sand, 1" pc select (or aquarium gravel).

plants anacharis, vals (fast growers) plus small potted anubias, crypts and a few amazon swords as centerpeices.


If your fish attack plants like goldfish/african chiclids, then you may want to protect the plants somehow like with a refugium or partition. Or consider an algae truf scrubber.

Just my rambling thoughts.

Worth at most .02


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

I was thinking of using 1" peat moss, 1" sand, then 1" of black diamond blasting media. However, once I did some further reading, I come to find the blasting media might be too sharp for my Cories so not sure just what i'll end up with yet.

I am not sold on fast growing plants. I do not want to end up with a tank FULL of plants  

I found an unused shop light in my garage that is the perfect length for the 88gal tank. It holds 2 bulbs, unlike the hood that came with the tank that only holds one. I think when I start to build the stand, I will build a matching top to hide the lighting.

Until then I have photoshop & MS paint!  Here's what I came up with earlier as I was daydreaming...










I am hoping with a large stump or wood piece like that, i can hide alot of the PVC and plumbing. On the left side, top would be a branch or something that would sit in the corner and create a shelf. Just one idea, i will probably do a few more...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You'll need fast growing plants to help stabalize your tank. They will use up the nutrients in the water and help keep algae growth down. Much easier to control water paramters with them in there. It doesn't mean they will be all over the tank. You prune when they get longer than you want. Nearly all stem plants are fast growers.

I don't think water changes will be harder than any other larger tank. Two of my tanks are larger and still do about 60% per week.

If you want wood like that, go to manzanita.com. They have plenty of stumps and it is arguably the most sought after aqaurium wood out there.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beeeutiful!I want animated wood rocks and plants in my tanks too,lol.

Seriously,the layout looks nice.I cant wait to see you with the actual wood and such.


----------

